# Female Space marines



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I know that all Space marines are male but my question to the loremasters of this grand library, Why no Female space marines?

Is it due to the fact that they mature faster or something on those lines? or is it something completly different?

(note: NO i am not trying to have female space marines, just curious why there are none)


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

Because that's the way it is.  Seriously don't open this can of worms, it's difficult to stop once it starts. 

And sisters are close.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

someone go warm the gas chamber up, its gonna be a long night with this one.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

oh, its this bad?


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

Shall i bring popcorn and the tent sire. 

Oh hell yeah it's bad.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh um... bad as in how?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Cause they all would turn to khorn once a month...*gets hit by shoe*


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The geneseed isn't compatible with women. So no... no, no, no, no, no. I know we have covered this more than once before, but no female marines.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

ah thank you, that was all i wanted to know. we can now drop the "tabboo" subject.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> Oh um... bad as in how?



AS in complete flamefest bad, seriously bad,


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

right, I don't want a flame wars so shall we drop it then?


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

indeed, nudge a mod.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Right as i have never needed to, How would i be nudging a mod?


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

PM one.  or just ask them to close it by asking someone to close it on the thread.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Done, Should be dead soon.

To any new posters, This thread will die shortly so don't bother posting.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right, so to actually expand upon the why:

The biggest reason that marines are all male is due to the fact that the implants/geneseed are all keyed to male hormones and tissue types that are partially the product of the Y chromosome only males have.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> someone go warm the gas chamber up, its gonna be a long night with this one.


Pahahahahaha.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

For the record, if you want to have your thread closed, one of the best ways to go about doing that is to report it. Its not like you can only use the report button on bad things; its there to help better get the attention of the staff.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Not that this thread was wrong or anything, it's a legitimate question, it's just been asked dozens of times before. 

CP


----------

